# what's up !! from Hawaii



## ahiboy (Feb 21, 2006)

How's this ? Trykon with cam&1/2 cams.works pretty good!a little slower than the zepher,but a lot less stress on your shoulders:secret:


----------



## AngBee (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Ahiboy! Where r u in Hawai'i? I go there every fall, the only problem is i never want to leave the spirit of Aloha. *sigh* I get sad if i think about it too much.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

the trykon is a great bow. depending on your size or preference it's also available in a 36 inch model, the Trykon XL. As far as the Zephyr cam, i don't think that is new but I could be wrong. From what I've heard it's one of their best hunting bows to date. 

I have the Trykon but it's still in the box. I need some arrows cut and then I'll give it a test.


----------



## ahiboy (Feb 21, 2006)

AngBee said:


> Hi Ahiboy! Where r u in Hawai'i? I go there every fall, the only problem is i never want to leave the spirit of Aloha. *sigh* I get sad if i think about it too much.


 I'm on Oahu,Do you shoot archery in Hawaii?What do you do here in the fall?


----------



## ahiboy (Feb 21, 2006)

ELKhuntR said:


> the trykon is a great bow. depending on your size or preference it's also available in a 36 inch model, the Trykon XL. As far as the Zephyr cam, i don't think that is new but I could be wrong. From what I've heard it's one of their best hunting bows to date.
> 
> I have the Trykon but it's still in the box. I need some arrows cut and then I'll give it a test.


I have the trykon xl,but i don't like it very much,the cams are too radical,it hurts my shoulders.Other people i talk to have the same problems,so ive heard of people putting cam1/2 cams on the trykon.they said that it shoots great


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT ahiboy. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

ahiboy said:


> How's this ? Trykon with cam&1/2 cams.works pretty good!a little slower than the zepher,but a lot less stress on your shoulders:secret:


You probably get this a lot from the upper 48 but I just want to hear about the weather, Sunshine is a rare commodity in IN in the winter, I'd just like to live vicariously through your weather report!


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Aloha


----------

